# AbsoluTTe and membership



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Firstly great issue....Infact the best one yet...Excellent read. However Lottie has a Avus QS :wink: .

Also on the envelope it has a nice sticker saying that my membership has expired :? How? i payed for my membership last June :? It is only April 

Jamie


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Mine was in the post this morning.........i loved the reading about the MKII 8) 8)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Firstly great issue....Infact the best one yet...Excellent read. However Lottie has a Avus QS :wink: .
> 
> *Also on the envelope it has a nice sticker saying that my membership has expired* :? How? i payed for my membership last June :? It is only April
> 
> Jamie


I'm with Jamie here.

I payed for my membership last June also, 26th to be exact (hmc meet).

Surely Iâ€™m a member until I renew at the 2006 HMC meet again


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Also on the envelope it has a nice sticker saying that my membership has expired :? How? i payed for my membership last June :? It is only April


When they say "expired", presumably they mean you have now received your 4th copy of Absolutte, therefore it is your last one unless you renew?

(don't know the dates they were out, but say July Oct Jan April, then this would be your 4th).


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Also on the envelope it has a nice sticker saying that my membership has expired :? How? i payed for my membership last June :? It is only April
> ...


Neil - you are right! Membership is one year and 4 issues. You will receive 4 issues of absoluTTe and the final one will give you your membership reminder.

Those who joined at HMC (or anytime in June) received the "Fireworks" issue (7) in their pack, then the HMC write up issue with free CD (8 ), the Happy New Year issue (9) and the Mk2 issue (10). The next issue will be the one after the annual event (July/Aug), which is more than 12 months after you joined anyway. However you wont lose out on the 12 months of membership as your member benefits - such as reduced price event tickets - last until your year is up. If you renew now your expiry issue becomes 14 and the expiry date is extended by 12 months so you dont lose out by renewing early.

You can check your expiry date online in the shop www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog - and of course you can renew then and there :wink: .

Any q's let me know.

Lou


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

t7 said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Cheers Lou

I wasnt sure. I knew i would be expired by the next copy. Just wanted to check. Just incase. As i wont bother renewing until just before Gaydon as i did last year.

Thanks again

Jamie


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Membership Number: 00006 
Membership expires: 20/11/2006 
absoluTTe expires: 12

Thought so...

Hopefully it'll arrive today, then. Shame it didn't get here last week like was planned.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Membership Number: 00006
> Membership expires: 20/11/2006
> absoluTTe expires: 12
> 
> ...


Damn bank holidays. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Membership Number: 00006
> ...


No, the Bank Holidays were Friday and Monday. I thought the plan was to have the mag on people's doorsteps on Thursday?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Nope - the plan was to pick up the magazines on Wednesday, stuff them Wednesday night and put them in the post Thursday - this happened.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mine arrived today, my first copy, excellent, great photography and some interesting articles.

Thanks to the team that produced it not to mention you saddos that sat and packed and stamped it all night on Wedensday. Never been so glad to live so many miles away from you all bye eck ayup tha knows! :lol: :wink:


----------

